# Makita RF1100, 1101, RD1100, 1101 Straight Guide



## markus (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone else own one of these Makita routers and the optional straight guide? I just purchased the straight guide and realized that neither the router nor the straight guide provided the (2) screws used to secure the rods to the router base. Does anyone know where in the world I can find those? Or why they're not provided? It doesn't really make sense that they wouldn't come with the straight guide or the actual router. Thanks for anyone's help!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums markus.


----------



## lazybear (Jan 17, 2009)

I can check with my contacts at Makita on Monday, Jan 19th, and see if I can get a hold of them for you.


----------



## lazybear (Jan 17, 2009)

I checked with Makita, the screws should have come with the straigh guide, although they could not find a part number for them. The screw size is 5mm, 0.8. Hope this helps.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

ACO and ACE hardware stores stock metric screws. Take the base with you and stock up.


----------

